# Yogurt from low carb milk



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kroger now has a low sugar/low carb/low fat milk. As a diabetic, I'm glad for this--it tastes pretty good. Do yall think it would make yogurt?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I made yogurt from CarbSmart (brand) milk a few years ago, so, yes, it can be done. The texture wasn't "quite" as smooth as that from regular milk, but it tasted exactly the same. Same procedure/recipe...no need to do anything differently.

For a treat, make a batch from heavy cream...now THAT'S some good stuff and it's relatively low carb.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

what is low carb milk? I did Atkin's many years ago and they didn't have such a think back then. So, what makes it low carb?


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Trisha in WA said:


> what is low carb milk? I did Atkin's many years ago and they didn't have such a think back then. So, what makes it low carb?



I don't know, Trisha, it just says low sugar & carbs. It's Kroger brand--they also have lower carb yogurt in the Kroger brand. Sugar removed somehow--the products are pretty good tasting.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The fat is good for you and I believe the sugar is consumed during the fermentation process. There is no need to use this milk for yogurt.


----------

